# Do not order from http://www.0shippingzone.com/ or www.realhotstuff.hk



## Ömer Sezer (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello. I am a new member of this forum.My friend from another forum recommend to share my problem about the sites on the thread.
I have bought a ezflash IV card from www.realhotstuff.hk at 06/03/2015 for 35,95$ with shipping.The ordering steps was very nice they sent me mail day by day about shipping information.About 2 weeks later i have received the item but it is faulty.It is not booting any game. I tried so much thing which i have read from the forums nothing is gonna changed.I mailed this sites many times but none of them answers me.I'm adding a video about problem.Please share this to help me. 
Thank you...


Video link: http://s3.dosya.tc/server/ed7ed5/video-1428458612.mp4.mp4.html
just wait 8 seconds and press green 'indir' button.


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 8, 2015)

I thought real hot stuff stopped selling flashcarts a few months ago.


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 8, 2015)

I believe Real Hot Stuff ended with a .com. That .hk site is a farce.


----------



## evandixon (Apr 8, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> I believe Real Hot Stuff ended with a .com. That .hk site is a farce.


I remember the .com site advertising the .hk site.  Probably some kind of sister company.  Of course, there's no telling now that the .com site stopped selling flashcarts.


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 8, 2015)

UniqueGeek said:


> I remember the .com site advertising the .hk site. Probably some kind of sister company. Of course, there's no telling now that the .com site stopped selling flashcarts.


 
I see. I guess this site simply has a "not my problem" attitude torwards cases like these.


----------



## Ömer Sezer (Apr 8, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> I see. I guess this site simply has a "not my problem" attitude torwards cases like these.


So you are saying i have a 35 dollar rubbish.


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 9, 2015)

Ömer Sezer said:


> So you are saying i have a 35 dollar rubbish.


 
At least you actually got something. 

Once ordered a EZIV for over 40$ and never heard a single thing more.


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 9, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> I believe Real Hot Stuff ended with a .com. That .hk site is a farce.



I can't speak for now, but a few months back, they were both legit. They had two storefronts, one shipping from China (.hk) one shipping from the US (.com). I ordered from them a few times without any problems, they were a very reliable place to get stuff, but like I said, something happened to them a few months ago.


----------



## Ömer Sezer (Apr 10, 2015)

tbb043 said:


> I can't speak for now, but a few months back, they were both legit. They had two storefronts, one shipping from China (.hk) one shipping from the US (.com). I ordered from them a few times without any problems, they were a very reliable place to get stuff, but like I said, something happened to them a few months ago.


Everthing was perfect while i receive the item.


----------

